# Bloomberg CDC Grant



## Hooked (28/11/19)

https://youtu.be/z3Wr_MMvfs8

Don't know why video doesn't load. 

Summary: Bloomberg has paid millions to CDC for research which he obviously hopes will show how bad vaping is, but meanwhile he's developing his own mod of sorts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/11/19)

Only in America

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/11/19)

Just another shiny example of hypocrisy and greed.





Hooked said:


> Don't know why video doesn't load.


Maybe is that little green arrow at the end of your link.
If this link loads, just copy and paste it to the OP. I'll remove it from here afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/19)

alex1501 said:


> Just another shiny example of hypocrisy and greed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yours has loaded - thanks a lot @alex1501! May as well just leave yours here, no problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (29/11/19)

Hooked said:


> https://youtu.be/z3Wr_MMvfs8
> 
> Don't know why video doesn't load.
> 
> Summary: Bloomberg has paid millions to CDC for research which he obviously hopes will show how bad vaping is, but meanwhile he's developing his own mod of sorts.



This guy has so much money its ridiculous. Trump is small change compared to him. He will pay the way for his product to get approved and monopolised and he will get away with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

